# yorkshire terrier litter



## branydawkins (Apr 10, 2021)

yorkshire terrier puppy
weight:2.2lb
sex:Male
Age: 10 Weeks
Adult weight range: 4.8-6.5 lbs
Vet checked, UTD shots, Training Kit, Health & registration papers, Nutrition & Food sample pack.
de-wormed, 1 year health guarantee!


----------

